# Wireless & proxy



## lutherserious (Aug 27, 2009)

Heres the deal, my company uses the microsoft 2003 framwework, our internet connection goes through a proxy sever accross a wlan to the main office.I want to set up a wireless lan in my local network where by unmanaged users(using wireless) given the ssid and key can log in and access our internet services the easiest way possible.by easiest i mean, easier on us administrators by extension the amount of configs we have to do on each unmanaged pc before they can access.I was considered setting up a proxy or dmzof some sort o where the proxy sits between the inside network and the unmanged network.What do you suggest?thanks

p.s by unmanged mean ppl who come in for mettings or appointments etc


----------

